# Safety Leashes for Kids



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

I am talking about the leashes and harnesses that you can use for kids to keep them with you when you are out in public.

What do you think about them? Are they compatible with GD?

I am just curious what other people's opinions are. I personally have not had a need for one, but I have only one child.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

I would be very worried about the psychological impact it has on the child. But I can see maybe for some developmentally disabled children it possibly being useful.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I have one for my ds, it's the bear harness from Target. He thinks it cute, I know he's safe.

I was less worried about the psychological impact than the vehicular impact.


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

It's a controversial subject on here from what I've read.

I used one with ds to keep him safe (we live on the main road) so it wasn't something I felt I had to make a decision about. We bought one, he wore it!
Mind you, he was very happy to wear it, so it was never problematic/ something to agonize over.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

I like them. I'm not too keen on forcing a child to have their hand up in the air for ages or be confined to sitting - there's enough of that in this country already. I think they help to set appropriate limits and keep the child's welfare in mind. I don't know about you, but holding my hand up hurts after a minute! I can't imagine telling a child they have to hold their hand up like that for half an hour or more - of course they're going to let go!


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

I might have a very different opinion when I actually have a running around child!


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to agree with LillyGrace on the holding the arm up in the air thing. When holding my DD's hand I try and alternate with stooping down and letting her have a rest and then me letting my back rest.

MIL just bought us a walking harness backpack thing. It is a little horse. I am often out with DD by myself, and she would love to walk more, but I don't feel safe letting her roam as much as she would like.

I also have back issues so I can't always take off running after her if she decides she wants to run. I admit I need to be in better shape, and I'm working on it so I can keep up with her, but for the moment when we are in a busy mall or something, I will use it.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

I was less worried about the psychological impact than the vehicular impact.








:







:







:

Pre-kids I thought they were horrible and terrible. Then I had a kid who absolutely refused to hold my hand. He'd squirm, bend my fingers back, whine, cry, hang from my arm. You get the idea. When we decided to go to the aquarium in Monterrey, CA, I knew there was no way he'd agree to ride in a stroller; even if he did we'd have to bring 2 since his 1 yr old sister would have to be in one (she didn't walk yet and despised being worn. Apparently I make very opinionated children. . .).

The thought of him disappearing on me in a crowded place like that was enough to make my heart stop. And the thought of WHO might come upon him while I was desperately searching for him just about did me in for good.

So, I did what I swore I'd never do and I bought one of those like the PP mentioned. It looks like a puppy backpack and the tail is the "leash". My son LOVED it. He felt free to roam, we knew where he was at all times. We must have seen a zillion similar harnesses over the 2 days we were there. I'd been afraid we'd get snide comments, but almost all of them were from parents wanting to know where they could get one, LOL. My sister said she saw a bunch at Disneyland, too.

Honestly, I strap my kids to the carseat to keep them safe. Why not strap them to ME to keep them safe?

Jen


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

This subject has been done to death, but I will add my two cents.









I used one for my autistic child when he was smaller. He would not hold my hand and would wrench my arm trying to get away. We didn't use it often, but we did and I have no regrets whatsoever. He is now 8 and big. He walks with me and does not bolt anymore.

My toddler is neurotypical from all accounts, but he is a runner. If he needs it, I will use a harness/lead again.

I don't care what people think. They don't live my life and don't deal with what I deal with daily. If someone dared to say something snarky, I would tell them where to get off. It is difficult to take a wily toddler and a big 8 yr old child with Autism out together. I will do what I have to in order to keep them safe.

Sure they can be abused, like everything else. But, so can everything else.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

We don't use one but I have no problem with them if used as part of a mutually agreeable solution. That is, both the child and caregiver have made the decision together and are both happy and at peace with the decision.









We did use her sling as sort of a "leash" though when she was first walking and becoming steady on her feet -- she loved it -- but once dd was walking steadily, we didn't use it and she has proven wonderful at staying with us in public so the issue hasn't come up.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

My 1st was a runner as a toddler. She was very squirmy, too, and would take off, and if i went after her she found it amusing and ran faster. Her leash was a monkey back pack and the thing I held was the monkey's tail. She loved it and wore it around the house all the time. I don't need it anymore (she's 3.5). I don't think there was any "psychological impact." That's kind of amusing, really. I used it at times when her getting away from me could be dangerous. Better leashed than taken in an airport or run over in a busy parking lot.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Bugs* 







:








:







:

Pre-kids I thought they were horrible and terrible. Then I had a kid who absolutely refused to hold my hand. He'd squirm, bend my fingers back, whine, cry, hang from my arm. You get the idea. When we decided to go to the aquarium in Monterrey, CA, I knew there was no way he'd agree to ride in a stroller; even if he did we'd have to bring 2 since his 1 yr old sister would have to be in one (she didn't walk yet and despised being worn. Apparently I make very opinionated children. . .).

The thought of him disappearing on me in a crowded place like that was enough to make my heart stop. And the thought of WHO might come upon him while I was desperately searching for him just about did me in for good.

So, I did what I swore I'd never do and I bought one of those like the PP mentioned. It looks like a puppy backpack and the tail is the "leash". My son LOVED it. He felt free to roam, we knew where he was at all times. We must have seen a zillion similar harnesses over the 2 days we were there. I'd been afraid we'd get snide comments, but almost all of them were from parents wanting to know where they could get one, LOL. My sister said she saw a bunch at Disneyland, too.

Honestly, I strap my kids to the carseat to keep them safe. Why not strap them to ME to keep them safe?

Jen

Good story and good points. I can tell already that DD is going to be a runner.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I have a runner - how those little legs can move so fast, I will never understand. She is nearly 20 months and now hates the stroller and isn't always great about holding hands (I don't care how tight your grip is, those little fingers can slip out in a second).

We have the bear backpack that loops around my wrist. We still hold hands, but it's there as a backup if she gets grumpy with the hand holding (I can't walk around all day with my arm up over my head) or forgets herself and makes a run for it.

We played with it a lot before taking it out so she's familiar with it and thinks it's a bit of a game. She calls it her "pack pack" - I suspect she thinks I'm the one on the leash.


----------



## swampangel (Feb 10, 2007)

There's no use in my comment...it's all been said. I agree, it's a safety issue and nothing to feel badly about.


----------



## josephine_e (May 27, 2006)

i would use one of these any place that holding hands was appropriate and necessary for us (anywhere near a road, and possibly in a public place that was very busy where dc might get lost easily). i can't see any psychological harm that could be done by this that wouldn't be done by holding hands. the same as with holding hands, i wouldn't force dc to use it, but the other option would be me carrying dc or putting him/her in a stroller or possibly going home.

it actually seems to me that the leash would be preferable from the child's POV to holding hands for many reasons. for one, like pp said, the arm up in the air thing. also, they have more mobility, a greater range to walk around freely, they have both hands free to do whatever they want to be doing. i remember being a kid and being very frustrated with the at-arms-length distance i had to keep at the grocery store or mall or whatever. i wanted to look at things and walk a few feet away from my care-giver. i think one of these harnesses would have been perfect for me.

also it seems that we have a bad associations with these kinds of things as adults. i've heard many people say, "my child's not a DOG!" ... but to the kid, what's wrong with acting like a dog for a little while? that could even add to the fun of the game!

it sounds like a lot of the responses on here are positive ... what do you mamas who dislike the harnesses think?


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

I always thought that they were terrible, but it seems like it is less restrictive than hand holding. It does seem like your child could be allowed alot more freedom in a situation like the Airport or Disneyland.

I have had lots of conflict with my very independent, runner DS and trying to get him to hold my hand. He is old enough now that it isn't such a problem. I never got a harness because I thought that they were mean, but looking back on it I wonder if it would have been much more GD to use a harness instead of making him stay so close and hold my hand.

I also agree with what a PP said about little ones holding their hands up so high for so long.

The reason that I posted was that I am pregnant again and I am thinking I may be a little more open minded about harnesses this time around. I was really interested to see what other MDCer's thought about them.

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josephine_e* 
it actually seems to me that the leash would be preferable from the child's POV to holding hands for many reasons. for one, like pp said, the arm up in the air thing. also, they have more mobility, a greater range to walk around freely, they have both hands free to do whatever they want to be doing. i remember being a kid and being very frustrated with the at-arms-length distance i had to keep at the grocery store or mall or whatever. i wanted to look at things and walk a few feet away from my care-giver. i think one of these harnesses would have been perfect for me.


I found this 100% true. DS hated holding hands. HATED it. Would go limp and drop to his bare knees on scorching hot pavement hated it.

I got an old-school british leading rein and told him that if he didn't want to hold my hands he could wear that instead- and he preferred the reins. WIth the harness on, he could carry his treasures in his hands, his balance was better, he wasn't having his arm held high over his head (I'm 5'10 and DH is 6' - even with a very tall toddler, that's still a big stoop for mom or dad PLUS a big stretch for kiddo).

As long as they're not used like an old-school dog leash for training - yanked on, etc - I think they're great and can be a *more* respectful way of dealing with the conflicting needs of a toddler to explore his/her environment and a mom to keep said toddler safe.

I especially get peeved at the people who will sniff and turn up their noses at harnesses _while their child is strapped with a 5-point harness into a stroller._ Why is the stroller socially acceptable and the harness/leash not? Both of them confine the child -- with _straps_! Both control the child's ability to get into danger. But strapping your child to a board with wheels is Good Parenting, while taking that strap and holding one end of it in your hand while you both walk is Demeaning!

No stroller-using leash-hater has been able to explain that one to me.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

My experience has been that people who are against them don't have children who are mobile and/or refuse to be in a stroller or be worn (my ds).

I agree with all those who say they're better for the child than being penned into a stroller or forced to keep their arm raised up.

They're a parenting tool, just like anything else. Any tool can be used respectfully or abused. It's not the tool, it's how you use it.


----------



## Mom2Boy&Girl (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm actually considering getting one for my 2.5 year old. He's a runner, and I think it'd be a great investment for when we went to the zoo or the aquarium (very public places where it's easy to lose him when he runs). I just think it would be a better alternative to (1) chasing him down with my 1yo in my arms and (2) keeping him cooped up in the stroller for longer than a mall trip.

I'm not talking short trips to the mall or to the park or anything like that ... just places where I know he'd like to roam free, but where I can't run after him if he weren't on a tether.


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Well my 2yo is a runner and I am seriously considering getting one. Last weekend she bolted and it was hard to catch her before she caught up with a crowd at the beach. My heart literally stopped when I saw how close we came to losing her and since then I am really considering a leash though dh really hates the idea. DD gets antsy in the stroller, is too big to be slung and does not like her hand being held and like other poster's child will go limp and start tantruming. So now I am looking at as the best way to meet her need to explore ands my need to keep her safe.

Prior to dd I may have thought them inhumane but now I am thinking keep dd safe.

Shay


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I was really judgmental about them. Until my child grew up beyond infancy. And then I had a runner. And I then I had two. And then I had two runners.









I'm just saying that every step in parenting has been vastly humbling and I judge a heck of a lot less than I did in the past.

That being said, I never used one with my first and I've used one with DD. It was in the aquarium in Boston. It was dark, crowded, and DD insisted on walking (running) at about 22 months. Thank goodness for the "leash" (a stuffed monkey backpack thingie - tail was the "leash.") She got to walk, I got to keep her safe - everyone was happy. We actually grew out of that phase before I had need to use it again (we haven't gone anywhere that crowded, or that dark in a while.) But I can see a good usage for them now.

You know your own child. If they are cooperative with it and the environment dictates, they make sense. If you've got a child that insists on ambulating, and is a runner, and you're in a busy place (especially with multiple children) I'd absolutely use one. I wouldn't risk a loss or a child getting hit to hold onto my "perfect parent badge."


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I used one with dd, she started running at like 10 months. She hated the stroller and I had never seen an infant carrier or heard of baby wearing. So, I got one from walmart. The first time I put it on her in the mall, she took off pulling me through the mall. THe next thing that happened, we got wrapped around some poor old lady that gave me the most evil look. I never used it again.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natensarah* 
I have one for my ds, it's the bear harness from Target. He thinks it cute, I know he's safe.

I was less worried about the psychological impact than the vehicular impact.

















I like that!

That's why we've used them. My 7 yr old was a bolter and I definitely needed him SAFE and NEAR ME so neither of us would end up dead. (He form vehicular impact, me from heart attack!) I think I also used them w/ my dd but not for very long, since she wasn't a bolter as much as he was.

I'll definitely be getting one for the new baby when the time comes, too.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwynthfair* 
I might have a very different opinion when I actually have a running around child!

I definitely changed my tune. I was on the fence about them before but once ds started running, oh you better believe I was at the store picking up a couple of them!


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

We never used one with ds1- he loved to ride in the stroller, and I was happy with that as well.
Ds2 is a whole other matter. He despises the stroller,and refuses to hold my hand- he has an independent streak a mile wide.







For him, the teddy-bear backpack leash is a wonderful tool. It gives him the freedom he wants, but gives me the safety I want for him.
I think it depends on the kid and the parent.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I think they're wonderful. They allow the child freedom while keeping them close to you at the same time -- what's not to like???? In a week we're going to Europe and I've got my harness ready for the airports and other unfamiliar yet wonderful places.

FWIW -- my mother is the oldest of 10 kids and then she had four of her own. She spent a LOT of years raising kids with all types of personalities and she thinks they are one of the most useful tools out there for watching kids.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

OK, since this is a pretty leash-friendly thread so far, where in Target do they sell them? In the aisle with baby potties and kinda random stuff like Boppies?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
OK, since this is a pretty leash-friendly thread so far, where in Target do they sell them? In the aisle with baby potties and kinda random stuff like Boppies?

I think so. I spotted them in a similar area in Walmart the other day, too.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Thanks, JTG!


----------



## princesspennie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi there, I have one that I have used with my 2 year old. It gives him so much more freedom to raom and walk in our apartment complex. I do not have to worry about him running out into the parking lot. He gets to explore the grass, bushes, etc. while we walk.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I used one with dd in the last part of my pregnancy with ds2, and after my c-section. She liked/likes to take off and explore, and she was only two. It was absolutely impossible for me to chase her, so I had to keep her close. She loved the harness, and it enabled us to have a lot of outings that she would have otherwise missed out on.

I honestly don't know what I'd have done if she hadn't liked the harness, though...


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I have never used one with my children (I have three, ages 11, 3.5 and 18 mo) and have always despised them (yes, I was being very judgmental). I did use a stroller a few times with my youngest as there were times where I couldn't carry or wear him while taking care of my middle child. HOWEVER, I recently was spending some special one-on-one time with my "nephew" (a very good friend's 2 yo) at our local farmer's market and his mother had given me his monkey leash thingy. I scoffed at it, said there was no way I would need it. After all, my little ones were at home with daddy and I was used to dealing with three children so how hard could it be to keep up with one







Boy did I eat humble pie that night! There was no way I could keep up with him or keep him safe without it. I didn't feel right about using it, but saw no other way at the time. But I'm one who doesn't feel right about using a stoller either, except in extreme cases (i.e., long days at the zoo, etc.).


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
We don't use one but I have no problem with them if used as part of a mutually agreeable solution. That is, both the child and caregiver have made the decision together and are both happy and at peace with the decision.









I agree with CC (surprise surprise







)

I gotta say though, that my ds is the furthest thing from a runner there is. He has no desire to be out of my sight when we're out in public. I rarely hold his hand, because he stays close. I only do when we are on a crowded sidewalk, or close to a busy road.
If we were going to be somewhere with large crowds of people (maybe a zoo or something? I dunno. I'm wierd about crowds though) where I'd want to hold his hand for a long time, I'd look into the backpack type leashes. (I have to imagine ds would be ok with it). Seems that he'd like that more than having to hold my hand for long periods of time.
But I'd have a LOT of talking to do to talk dp into it!!! He's one of those "leashes are for dogs" people. lol


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought they were horrible before Leila began walking.... I still can't swallow the strappy dog harness or wrist yanking types -- but, Leila loved loved loved having her Maya sling wrapped around her chest for me to hold on to in busy public places: she could run "free" when she wanted but would every now & then start rubbing the fabric & glance at it, then turn around to look at me before stumbling back into my arms. It was obviously a security net for her which helped her feel safe amidst lots of people without me losing my sanity in the process


----------



## Kwgrlup (Nov 12, 2005)

I use to think leashes were for dogs. Then I had #2 and got annual passes to Disneyland. We now have a Monkey backpack with leash that wee use at Disneyland. It came in handy when he was younger and we use to stand in line. Gave him a chance to get down, without me having to run under chains to get him. I have used the sling for the same thing, the backpack harness is just easier. I would rather have my child on a leash and know they were safe, then loose them in a crowded place. I really do not care what others think, I just want to know my child is safe...







.


----------



## homewithtwinsmama (Jan 5, 2005)

I had twins first. When they got to be 18 months or so they would go running in different directions when we were out and weren't very good yet about following directions to stop and come back (esp. in dangerous situations near crowds or streets). I got a twin ready "leash" and got a lot of really harsh comments from people. My standard answers were, "they are to precious to lose" or "how many twins have your raised?" if I was in a bad mood. My kids have no memory of even using it because by three years old they were well mannered and listened to my instructions. I haven't used them with my singletons since, but if I had a runner I would do what I had to to keep them safe until they could learn to be careful and listen to mama's warnings.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I've used one in disney world and in airports. I have no problems with people using them. I think they are a great tool to keep children safe and to let them move around and explore.
Strollers are necessary for somethings and harnesses/leashes for some things and slings other things...They can all be used gently and wisely adn I have NEVER seen a child not loving being in harness. I have NEVER seen a child look shamed. I have never seen a child tied to a tree while their family shops somewhere.
We go to Disney world quite opfte so I do see tons of kids in them. All happily walking along and getting exercise and enjoying the park and not getting lost.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

I used to hate them. Thought they were absolutely horrible and why couldn't parents just control their children? I mean, really how hard can it be?

Then I had Josh.







Karma is funny that way.









The child hates the stroller. And since he could move will tolerate being worn for short periods. Otherwise he wants to MOVE. He wants to EXPLORE. He wants to TOUCH. And he most certainly does NOT want to hold my hand while doing so.

So, we got a harness. Honestly, I don't even think he knows it is on. This from the child who hates being strapped into anything. He wanders, I follow, and it works. He gets to touch and explore and I don't have to run after him constantly.

I was going to get one of the cute animal ones but they looked like they'd be hot so we got this one:

http://www.smallplanetkids.com/

It is light, super easy to get on and the straps are padded - he doesn't fuss with it so I guess it is comfy.

We use it at the zoo and the mall and just running errands because he gets tired of riding in a cart.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

THe more I think about it, the more I think that I would choose the harness if it were me...the choices are hand holding, riding in a stoller, riding in a carrier/being carried or a harness.

Honestly the harness is sounding the least restrictive...especially since it sounds like a lot of kids don;t even mind them. I have seen parents treating their children like animals while they were wearing a safety leash, and I think that may be where the stigma comes from. But it really seems like this can be a great GD tool if used respectfully and the child is agreeable.


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwynthfair* 
I would be very worried about the psychological impact it has on the child. But I can see maybe for some developmentally disabled children it possibly being useful.

My co-sleeping, NFL mom used one w/me and I turned out ok.









I was an energetic, exploring "bolt out into the street without looking" kid, got lost more than once at a large shopping mall. Mom had 3 other kids to watch and so it was the easiest answer until I got a bit older.


----------



## GooeyDay (Apr 6, 2007)

When my first child advanced into the running away, refusing to hold hands or ride in a stroller phase, I picked up one of the strappy ones from Target. We tried a test run in Blockbuster, where he always ran away from us... Well, he was pulling strongly on the leash the whole time, literally pawing at the floor trying to get away, and leaving me with a sore hand/arm/shoulder! To me it was a much more "animalistic" experience than a GD one. Definitely not worth the energy exerted in trying to keep him near us. We kept the leash in a pocket in the car, but I don't remember seriously using it again. Being our only child at the time, it was easier for us to spend time teaching boundaries in other ways than go through "obedience training!"

I do remember reactions from this single outing. Lots of stares and laughter from young couples, but an older woman came up and told us that she used one on her son, and she was sure it saved his life!

Like anything else, I think it is just about finding a fit for your family and your child...

~* Laura


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the one from Target with the puppy on it







:

He thinks it's great, actually. He's a very spirited child, and doesn't want to stay holding my hand and doesn't want to ride in the stroller. I have an infant, too, so I can't just chase him everywhere. This gives us the safety of me knowing where he is at all times, and being within arms reach, while it gives him freedom and independence.

I would rather keep my kid safe than worry about someone looking down on me. I think it's much better than forcing him to hold my hand or ride when he doesn't want to.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I am consdiering getting one. My DS is so fast and he gets really cranky if we hold him and don't let him walk/run. We are getting ready to fly to Europe and I am worried about all the places we will be where he could just slip away or get hurt. I think he would prefer the leash to me hanging on to him and him not being able to get down and run.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

We used them, and loved them. It allowed them so much more freedom than a stroller, and handholding was next to impossible with three active little ones.
Living on a boat we opted for the marine safety harnesses, but used them on land...well anywhere really. In a pinch I've even looped a braided line through a belt loop.
I don't use them as often on land anymore, as we don't frequent crowded areas/amusement parks, etc...often and the children are getting a bit older.

Laura, partner to David, mother to 3 little pirates


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyDay* 
When my first child advanced into the running away, refusing to hold hands or ride in a stroller phase, I picked up one of the strappy ones from Target. We tried a test run in Blockbuster, where he always ran away from us... Well, he was pulling strongly on the leash the whole time, literally pawing at the floor trying to get away, and leaving me with a sore hand/arm/shoulder! To me it was a much more "animalistic" experience than a GD one.

Yeah, I think you just have to use it more as a backup. I still ask ds1 to hold my hand in the parking lot because I want him to be in the habit, and I still tell him to put his hand on the car while I unload/load/put ds2 in the Ergo. But w/dd, she never ever once took her hand off the car or tried to run away. Ds1, on the other hand, does all the time, so having the harness makes me feel soooo much safer.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Honestly the harness is sounding the least restrictive...especially since it sounds like a lot of kids don;t even mind them.

DD found hers about a year after I stopped using it. She brought it to me, and said, "mommy - can you put this on me, and hold my tail?". She's come across it intermittently since then (our place is pretty cluttered) and always wants to play with it. I don't think she's ever thought of it as a restraint.


----------



## twead (Apr 23, 2007)

I am/was one of those 'leashes are for dogs' people. But I am still carrying my first in utero. So, this thread has really opened my eyes. I guess if I care enough about my dogs to keep them leashed while we walk in public/potentially dangerous places why wouldn't I want that same safety for my child. Thank you for the perspective.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

We picked one up yesterday and DS loves it! He's usually not much into stuffed animals but he likes this one. We got the puppy (also comes in monkey and bear) and he asks us to put it on him. He even wants to wear it when he wears nothing else!
The tail is detachable so it can be a little backpack (all three of us will wear backpacks through Europe!). When the tail is on he likes to lead us around. Like PP's child he thinks it's a game and he is the one leading mom and dad around. This will be great when we are at the airport or at the bus stop and he is getting tired of us carrying him and wants to go! What a great post. Thanks!


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I was unsure about these until I had my own super-active, won't-hold-your-hand, runner toddler. She's only 18 mos and the harness (it's the bear one from Target) doesn't work very well yet, but we're sort of intro-ing it. I tried it in the airport recently, since I was concerned about her bolting and she wouldn't let me hold her and cried when I tried to put her in the carseat. She's got to the stage where she SCREAMS like crazy if you put her in the shopping cart basket half the time.







: She doesn't want to be carried anymore, except when she's getting overtired. So this is the next logical step, because she's not one of those toddlers who sort of hangs around mama/daddy in the store/wherever. She just runs off to find the nearest article of doom and play with it. So like so many of the pps, I really see it as a safety thing and dd actually really likes it. When she sees it, she asks me to put it on her, and when it's on, she won't let me take it off without a tantrum (unless she's really done). So while she needs to get used to it a bit more before it really becomes functional, I think overall the harnesses are a great thing so long as they're used properly.


----------



## CheapPearls (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't ever used one but I'm not against it. When it comes to keeping the child safe, you do have you have to.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I can definitely see the need sometimes for these, and as long as it works well for parent and child, I don't have a problem with it. Funny story...a friend of mine used one of these with her son when picking up her mom at the airport, and he decided to embarass her by walking around and saying "woof woof!" the whole time.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Kate33FL (May 7, 2007)

ok...i'm in the mood to post...hehe!

I think using the leash brings up the subject of lazy parenting. Not that using the leash IS lazy parenting, but one could definitely slack off when you are guaranteed the kid won't bolt.

My first is a golden child







he holds my pants/shorts/skirt while we're walking across streets and such...touches the side of the car while i load his younger brother. now, my second is definitely a bolter. I'm definitely going break out the ol' target doggy backpack/leash.

But I know it will be a constant struggle to remember to teach him the appropriate behaviors in those challenging situations while i have such an easy fall-back (i.e. the leash)

I ABSOLUTELY HATE watching parents who allow their kids to wander to the point of pulling them back like a puppy...especially when they are not in any situation where they do not have the time to explain the correct behavior (i recently went to a theme park where i watched a family do this for several minutes while waiting in line...was waiting in line taking up so much of their attention that they couldn't spout out a few instructions to their wandering child?)

I'm sort of venting here...because the parents i've witnessed who use leashes, seem to do this quite often. IMO, the appropriate time to allow a kid to just wander aimlessly being pulled back occasionally to the safety zone that the leash allows would be when a parents' hands are full, they are engaged in a conversation that can not be interupted, or they have other distractions that keep them from being "good" parents.

Other than that...again IMO...a parent should ALWAYS take the time to enforce appropriate behavior at the moment the lesson can be taught. you can't teach a real life lesson when you are in the comfort of your home...you need real life situations to enforce that behavior. Now, I'm no Hitler...but I do enforce rules vital to my child's safety.

ok...i'm done. =)


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

I bought one for the airport when I was flying across the country with my 2 boys by myself. I bought it "just in case" but ds had no desire to wear it and was intimidating by the huge airport so stayed with me just fine. I have mixed feelings about them, I felt ok with maybe using it if he tried to run off in the aiport cuz I would have had a hard time chasing him down with a car seat, heavy back pack, stroller and 5 yo, lol. For everyday use though I think it depends on the child and the way the parent goes about using it, etc.


----------

